# Solved: Color Problems with Videos



## SvenZeppelin (May 3, 2005)

Colors aren't coming in when I play video files/DVDs of any sort: I've tried WMP, Quicktime, PowerDVD, DIVX: blue is yellow, red is blue and only a couple colors come through at a time.

Pictures/display otherwise fine. Flash videos also work fine.

Never seen anything like it and can't find anything about it. I was having no problems like this before and have played all these video files/DVDs on this system previously without trouble.

Windows XP, S3 Graphics ProsavageDDR display adapter.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SvenZeppelin (May 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## Tunga (Oct 30, 2003)

Are the colours inverted?

Sounds like a Codec issue anyway I would think. Make sue you have the right codecs for whatever you're watching. Also you could try VLC Viewer since that has pretty much every codec built in  .


----------



## SvenZeppelin (May 3, 2005)

The colors aren't inverted as such, just wrong. I tried using VLC, but that didn't change anything. I've played these things on this system before without this problem, but since it started it has been no good. I'm pretty sure it's not a codec issue, but thanks for the suggestion.

Any other ideas?


----------



## SvenZeppelin (May 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## Cablemodemjf (Jul 3, 2005)

Not sure quite what you mean, but VLC works for my colour distortion if you have hue and gamma down and have contrast brightness and saturation about medium. It's a bit bright but there's hardly any colour problems.


----------



## SvenZeppelin (May 3, 2005)

I guess it's kinda tough to describe. Quicktime files work fine. And Previews with Windows Movie Maker work fine. Just DVDs and finished windows media files dont work. My video works off the mother board, so I'm gonna try to find a reasonable video card and see if that changes anything.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jmoeller (Jul 15, 2005)

I am having the same problem, MPEG colors are wrong in Winamp, Windows Media Player, Real Player, and VLC, but colors display fine in Quicktime when playing an MPEG. Recently did a reinstall of Windows and that is when the colors stopped working correctly.


----------



## SvenZeppelin (May 3, 2005)

Well, I tried it all... VLC actually had an ok fix... I had to manually pick the settings and find a combination that worked... It was low quality, but the colors worked right. (If I used the clone option, the clones colors were good, but I couldn't do full screen...)
Then I took the battery out of my motherboard to reset my BIOS. That did nothing except screw up my clock.
Then I got a low-end cheap video card and now everything is fine.
Now that I think back, the video screwed up just after I reinstalled Windows...
But yeah even a cheap video card will fix the problem, at least it did for me.

Thanks folks!


----------



## greypossum (Aug 10, 2005)

This is how to fix color problems in Windows Media Player.
The problem is due to Nvidia display drivers. Fix it thusly.
1. Go to the NVIDIA control panel and click the "Color Correction" menu.
2. On the Color Correction page, click the "Apply color changes to:" drop down arrows and select "All" and "All channels".
3. Now move any slider to enable the "Restore Defaults" button to appear.
4. Now click on "Restore Defaults".
5. Click Apply.

Hope this works for you.


----------



## mickeymo (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Grey possum that worked a treat. I've been scratching my head for a while with this one. Come to think of it, ever since I updated my nvidia drivers.


----------

